# Sunny day so we went out...



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Chance and I have been enjoying the UK sun whilst it lasts and my afternoon off. It must have been a good walk because he is walking about panting, lol.

Here he is...






















































Emma x


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Lovely pic's


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like a "Hot dog"


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Bless, he looks as though he really enjoyed his walk.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

kwl pics i love his wrinkly face lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Elliebee (Apr 29, 2008)

Aww did he get those wrinkles cos he didnt apply sun block  

Hes gorgeous, what a handsome boy he is!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,,,


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely dog, and great pictures!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

lovely pics, cant help wondering who took who for the walk


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

very handsome boy he is 

i love his face, he looks rubber lol.


----------

